# eMule und D-Link DI-604



## rcon (20. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mir gerade den  D-Link 604 Router gekauft und möchte ihn nun in Verbindung mit eMule nutzen.
Natürlich habe ich schon gegoogle`t und habe allerhand gefunden. Doch mein Problem nun ist das trotz der vielen Anleitungen eMule nicht .

Mal ein paar daten wo ich denke das die wichtig sind.

eMule Verison: 0.46a
IP: 192.168.0.10
Router-IP: 192.168.0.1

 >Hier< ein Screenshot von meinen Einstellungen im Router bzw ein Screenshot von den Ports die ich freigegeben habe.

Bitte helft mir doch und sagt mir was ich falsch gemacht oder sogar nur vergessen habe.

danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## rcon (20. Juni 2005)

Hat sich erledigt. Habe es selber rausgefunden.
Alle meine Einstellungen die auf dem Screenshot waren sind richtig, hatte nur noch unnütz im Filter die Ports freigegeben. 
Das hat den Router wohl durcheinander gebracht.


----------

